#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Indonesia Forum >  >  Anyone know what's happened with the visa waiver?

## Oswulf

A few weeks ago the Indonesian authorities announced there'd be a visa waiver for people from 30 additional countries (including the UK but excluding Australia) from April.

Has this actually gone into effect? And if not, is it known if/when it will start?

Thanks.

----------


## kingwilly

> A few weeks ago the Indonesian authorities announced there'd be a visa waiver for people from 30 additional countries (including the UK but excluding Australia) from April.
> 
> Has this actually gone into effect? And if not, is it known if/when it will start?
> 
> Thanks.



It's going into effect, but will take a few weeks/months for the numpties in immigration to action the new regulation.

----------


## GRUMPY

Aren't they having a re think? Only visa free with countries that reciprocate?

----------


## terry57

I think its fair to say us Australians will never again be entering Indonesia visa free given the Australians refusal to reciprocate the offer.   

Can not blame them Huh.

----------


## Necron99

None of the countries on the list are going to give Indo's visa free entry.
Australia won't get it for political reasons.

The current visa conditions are in legislation rather than regulation, so they have to wait for parliament to rewrite the immigration laws.

----------


## BKKBanger

Lots of confusion in immigration this last week, no one seems sure how it will work or what angles they can play.

The visa fee will be dropped but you will still need a stamp and be bound by the same conditions as the tourist visa for a "Visa-Free Short Visit". Really, the only difference is that you do not pay.

Sadly immigration are dragging their feet and are unsure.

Australia i snot on the list. Not because of druggies being shot, it is the Indonesian fishermen in Aussie jails and the spying on the Indonesian president that has truly incensed them.

----------


## GRUMPY

Jokowi signs off on visa fee exemptions | The Jakarta Post

----------


## terry57

> Australia i snot on the list. Not because of druggies being shot, it is the Indonesian fishermen in Aussie jails and the spying on the Indonesian president that has truly incensed them.


The main reason is Indonesians visiting Australia must pay for a Visa so they refuse to give us Visa Free entry.

No reason why they should. If Australia change their policy we may be granted Visa free entry to Indo like in the past.

Indo will never Pander to Australia, we are simply irrelevant in their eyes.

----------

